# Pics of Q7 in chester



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

LHD on display for customers who had ordered one to view..

Its VERY BIG


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

This is the same car that was in Stansted a couple of weeks ago and also at Hatfield Audi. Agreed it is VERY BIG


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I like it, more than my X5! tall, big and mean!

Prefer the sport seats in my X5, is there any seat upgrades on the Q7?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

On the road, the Q7 didn't seem as big as I expected, and as a passenger I really didn't feel I was in something huge.... although I suspect this is not what you'd feel in your local multistorey car-park :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Its VERY BIG


and bloody ugly [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I think it looks great


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

That is the ugliest car Audi have ever made. The beige tat interior must be a relief to get into after the shock of the horrendus exterior.

It should be wearing a SSang Yong badge.

Truely vile. Beckham has one. Says it all.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> That is the ugliest car Audi have ever made. The beige tat interior must be a relief to get into after the shock of the horrendus exterior.
> 
> It should be wearing a SSang Yong badge.
> 
> Truely vile. Beckham has one. Says it all.


Beckham has also have various types of great cars, Aston Martin, Ferrari, BMW etc. Does that make them all shite also? :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > That is the ugliest car Audi have ever made. The beige tat interior must be a relief to get into after the shock of the horrendus exterior.
> ...


Lets weigh up the evidence, shall we?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

http://cars.msn.co.uk/fun/celebrity/beckham/#1


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > That is the ugliest car Audi have ever made. The beige tat interior must be a relief to get into after the shock of the horrendus exterior.
> ...


Seeing as your argument is so persuasive, I'll take it all back.

The Q7 is a stunning piece of automotive design and engineering. A1 top dog etc. That someone as discerning as D Beckham has chosen one validates my change of heart 100%.

Were the car to be NOT wearing an Audi badge, and was instead a Hyundai or Ssang Yong, my stance would not change one iota. It is made even better with that stunning Audi family grill and face.

Audi Q7 An automotive giant (or do I mean leviathon?). :roll:

http://hca.gilead.org.il/emperor.html


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I bet Mr Beckham also wears Nike Air Rifts. :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> I bet Mr Beckham also wears Nike Air Rifts. :lol:


I doubt it. He's sponsered by Addidas....Don't think they would think to highly of him wearing their rivals footwear.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I bet Mr Beckham also wears Nike Air Rifts. :lol:
> ...


Do you honestly think Jamie Oliver shops in Sainsburys?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Ugly is the new black for the "prestige" German manufacturers. Audi, BMW & MB are competing with each other to produce the most "challenging" designs. I saw a Maybach the other day. It looks like a Ford Sierra that has been lightly restyled by Hyundai and sat in a grow bag for a month. Big, but certainly not clever or impressive, truely vile.

I've just realised that my sig shows a 5-Series, proof indeed of the above. Great car but Fugly.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

jampott said:


> I bet Mr Beckham also wears Nike Air Rifts. :lol:


although he does own his own cars presumably, rather than them belonging to someone else and him just claiming to own them.

Back on topic, I quite like it, in the same way I like the XC90, but I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vernan said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I bet Mr Beckham also wears Nike Air Rifts. :lol:
> ...


Who claims to own cars that they don't actually own? :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Anyhow, could be worse...

According to:

http://cars.msn.co.uk/fun/celebrity/marsh/

Jodie Marsh drives a TT. A true measure of how devalued the product is today...


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

jampott said:


> vernan said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Do you know Tim, I can't quite remember his name, but I'm sure he was just temporarily confused. Still, since he also forgot his password for this site, will we ever know? Still one of the best threads ever, that.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vernan said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > vernan said:
> ...


Well that could be 1 of 2 threads. Either the GT40 one or the less famous (but still funny) disabled / access signs guy. Can't remember his name, did it begin with a "T"?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I think you meant Tactile...

Must be something about RS6 owners :? :wink:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=41239&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Forgot about the GT40


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I think it looks ok. Bit like an A6 estate on steroids. Not really my cup of tea though.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> I think it looks ok. Bit like an A6 estate on steroids. Not really my cup of tea though.


What's wrong with an A6 on steriods? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Yours isn't an A6 on steroids, yours is an A6 on Billy.



omen666 said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > I think it looks ok. Bit like an A6 estate on steroids. Not really my cup of tea though.
> ...


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

LOL cheers Kell [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

PS: I like those Brazil Nike thingys too :wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Fugly and about as subtle as a Wellington boot. Would suit Ruth from the apprentice :roll:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

PaulS said:


> Fugly and about as subtle as a Wellington boot. Would suit Ruth from the apprentice :roll:


Introducing the....

AUDI BADGER!!!!!

ROFL


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

omen666 said:


> I think you meant Tactile...
> 
> Must be something about RS6 owners :? :wink:


Damon do you want to know the TRUTH about Tactile! I dont think you can handle the truth! :lol:


----------

